# Rechtsfrage Angelschein



## Waxdick (29. November 2009)

Hallo

Ich angle nur an meinen eigenen Teichen um das Wachstum meiner Fische gelegentlich zu kontrollieren. Den Fischereischen habe ich zwar mal gemacht. Inzwischen ist er aber abgelaufen. Kann mir jemand verlässlich Auskunft darüber geben, welche rechtlichen Konsequentzen es evtl. haben könnte.? Ich bin der Meinung, dass es nicht nötig ist einen gültigen Fischereischein zu besitzen, solange man nur in den eigenen Teichen angelt. Einen Sachkundenachweis habe ich ja mit bestehen der Fischerprüfung erbracht.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## antonio (29. November 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*

das kommt wieder drauf an ob das gewässer in den geltungsbereich des fischereigesetzes in deinem bl fällt.

antonio


----------



## Detty (29. November 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*

Moin Moin!
Ähmm Fischereischein abgelaufen!?Wo gibts das?|kopfkrat
Also bei uns in Niedersachsen machst du die Prüfung mit bestandener Prüfung bekommst du deinen Fischereischein und der ist dein Lebenlang gültig genau so wie ein Führerschein es sei denn du baust mist!
Und so lange es DEIN See ist kannst du dort tun und lassen was du willst!Das mag evtl. von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich sein.|kopfkrat |wavey:


----------



## ToxicToolz (29. November 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*



CCH schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Ähmm Fischereischein abgelaufen!?Wo gibts das?|kopfkrat


 

Hier in Berlin #h ... Gültigkeit 5 jahre danach muss er verlängert werden :v . Die wissen schon wie se uns dat Geld aus de Tasche ziehen können :m


@TE , würde an Deiner Stelle auch mal bei der Fischereibehörde anrufen.


----------



## T1m0 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*

ich mache gerade den lehrgang in hessen, uns wurde es so erklärt, dass auch ein privater teich nur von personen mit fischereischein beangelt werden darf, es sei denn es handelt sich um einen "forellenpuff" (sorry für den ausdruck) mit sondergenehmigung vom staat.
aber wo kein kläger da kein richter.


----------



## T1m0 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*

ps: dies soll keine aufforderung sein um das gesetz nicht einzuhalten, sondern nur ein spruch am rande. wenn ich einen kleinen gartenteich habe und da mache was ich will merkt es keinen und stört auch wiederum niemanden jedoch wäre ein fischfang gesetzlich untersagt, ob es in anderen bundesländern andere gesetze gibt kann ich dir nicht sage, ich spreche von hessen. gruß timo


----------



## Harry48 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*

Du bist aus Bayern?

Dann guck mal hier !
Ich denke da werden deine Fragen beantwortet.

Petri, Harry


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*



Harry48 schrieb:


> Du bist aus Bayern?
> 
> Dann guck mal hier !
> Ich denke da werden deine Fragen beantwortet.
> ...


 
richtig !

Da du aus Bayern ja bist, gilt:
Angeln auch am privaten Teich bedarf eines Angelscheins.
Es ist doch gar nicht schwer, diesen ausstellen zu lassen.
Auf der Gemeinde hast du ihn doch innerhalb 2 Tagen.


----------



## Waxdick (30. November 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*

Hallo

Ja bin aus Bayern. Danke für den Link. Habs nachgelesen und zur Sicherheit auch noch angerufen. Ist tatsächlich so, dass man in Bayern einen gültigen Fischereischein benötigt. Mit der bestandenen Prüfung als Sachkundenachweis ist es nicht getan.
Jetzt wäre es natürlich interessant zu wissen, wie ein solches Vergehen geandet wird. Ist vielleicht schon mal jemand von euch mit einem abglaufenen Fischereischein in  Bayern erwischt worden?

Gruß Helmut


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. November 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*



Waxdick schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ja bin aus Bayern. Danke für den Link. Habs nachgelesen und zur Sicherheit auch noch angerufen. Ist tatsächlich so, dass man in Bayern einen gültigen Fischereischein benötigt. Mit der bestandenen Prüfung als Sachkundenachweis ist es nicht getan.
> Jetzt wäre es natürlich interessant zu wissen, wie ein solches Vergehen geandet wird. Ist vielleicht schon mal jemand von euch mit einem abglaufenen Fischereischein in Bayern erwischt worden?
> ...


 




Ähhhhhmmmm , Bitte was ??? Du wurdest an Deinem "eigenen Teich" ohne gülige Abgabemarke gekascht ??? So ??? Ja??? Oder verstehe Ich da was falsch ....... Am besten würdeste mal den "ganzen FALL" "klar" hier hinlegen....


----------



## padotcom (30. November 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*

Eben, sonst wäre es doch ganz einfach, los zu gehen und den Schein rasch verlängern zu lassen. Geht schneller als hier zu posten und auf Antworten zu warten.


----------



## antonio (30. November 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*

das wird  mit angeln ohne gültigen fischereischein geahndet.
die strafen holst du dir aus den bayrischen gesetzen/verordnungen oder bußgeldkatalog.

antonio


----------



## Fechtus68 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*

Hat er doch klar geschrieben! Die Frage war ob er an seinem eigenen Teich zum Fischen einen Fischereischein braucht! Und die Frage wurde mehrfach schon richtig beantwortet! Er braucht einen Schein.....so zumindest im Gesetzt geschrieben.... Erwischt zu werden ohne ist eine Ordnungswiedrigkeit....die muss nix kosten...könnte aber wenn der 'richtige' Fischereiaufseher kommt kosten! Wieviel? Da muss ich passen....schätze mal so im "Falschparkenniveau"!? Aber wissen weiss ich es nicht!


----------



## Berlinerstar (30. November 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*



CCH schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Ähmm Fischereischein abgelaufen!?Wo gibts das?|kopfkrat
> Also bei uns in Niedersachsen machst du die Prüfung mit bestandener Prüfung bekommst du deinen Fischereischein und der ist dein Lebenlang gültig genau so wie ein Führerschein es sei denn du baust mist!
> Und so lange es DEIN See ist kannst du dort tun und lassen was du willst!Das mag evtl. von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich sein.|kopfkrat |wavey:



Bei uns in Berlin ist der Fischereischein 5 Jahre gültig 48€ ,und jedes Jahr ne Fischereiabgabemarke 21€.


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. November 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Bei uns in Berlin ist der Fischereischein 5 Jahre gültig 48€


 


Naja man muss es ja nich übertreiben ... "27,00 EUR" reichen :m



48€ wäre inkl. Abgabemarke


----------



## Berlinerstar (30. November 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Naja man muss es ja nich übertreiben ... "27,00 EUR" reichen :m
> 
> 
> 
> 48€ wäre inkl. Abgabemarke


Hab ma etwas falsch ausgedrückt, natürlich 48 € mit der ersten marke (ohne kann mann den glaub ick nicht kaufen) sprich für 5 Jahre 132€


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*

In Bayern: Orndungswidrigkeit, die mit Geldbuße belegt werden kann.
Im widerholungsfall droht die die Versagung des Fischreischeins, wenn du ihn dann doch einmal willst.

Warum setzt du dich nur dem aus?
Gehe zur Behörde und hole dir den Fischereischein!

Oder aber kannst du die Gebühren nicht zahlen? Sag nur, du bist zu geizig, glaube ich aber nicht.

Das mußt du für den Lebzeitschein zahlen:


70-Lebensalter der antragstellenden Person / 5 x 40 - 20 v. H. = Fischereiabgabe in 
€.

​


----------



## DonTonno (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*



CCH schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Ähmm Fischereischein abgelaufen!?Wo gibts das?|kopfkrat
> Also bei uns in Niedersachsen machst du die Prüfung mit bestandener Prüfung bekommst du deinen Fischereischein und der ist dein Lebenlang gültig genau so wie ein Führerschein es sei denn du baust mist!


 
Quatsch...
Nach bestandener Prüfung bekommt man in Nds. KEINEN Fischereischein.
Man bekommt ein Prüfungszeugnis, DIES ist kein Fischereischein. Das Prüfungszeugnis berechtigt "nur" zum Fischfang in Nds.

Mit dem Prüfungszeugnis muss man zu seinem zuständigen Ordnungsamt, dort kann man einen Fischereischein beantragen.
Der Fischereischein berechtig zum Fischfang bundesweit.
GEREGELT durch die einzelnen Fisch.G. der Länder.

Abgaben muss man in Niedersachsen nur lösen/bezahlen, wenn man in einem Angelsportverein ist der dem VDSF bzw. dem Landesverband angeschlossen ist.

Also, nicht den Ausweis über die abgelegte Fischerprüfung
mit dem Fischereischein verwechseln!!! Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge...


----------



## padotcom (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*

Also in Brandenburg hab ich einmal einen Fischereischein bekommen und muss nun nur noch alle 5 Jahre die Abgabenmarke entrichten. Die kostet hier, glaub ich, für 5 Jahre, 40 €.


----------



## Berlinerstar (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*



padotcom schrieb:


> Also in Brandenburg hab ich einmal einen Fischereischein bekommen und muss nun nur noch alle 5 Jahre die Abgabenmarke entrichten. Die kostet hier, glaub ich, für 5 Jahre, 40 €.


ist das nicht der nur zum Friedfischen, den man ohne Sportfischerprüfung bekommt??

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ohneLizenz (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*

moin

was funzt?

es geht doch um BAYERN oder nicht? oder doch?


----------



## Waxdick (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*

Hallo

Ja es geht um Bayern. Der Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit kostet für mich (45 Jahre) 160 Euro. Ich angle aber nur ca. 2-3mal im Jahr und das auch nur in meinen eigenen Teichen. Wollte nur abwägen rentiert sich der Schein, oder gehe ich das Risiko eines Bußgeldes ein. 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*



Waxdick schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ja es geht um Bayern. Der Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit kostet für mich (45 Jahre) 160 Euro. Ich angle aber nur ca. 2-3mal im Jahr und das auch nur in meinen eigenen Teichen. Wollte nur abwägen rentiert sich der Schein, oder gehe ich das Risiko eines Bußgeldes ein.
> 
> Gruß Helmut


 
Servus Helmut,

welche Überlegung?

Wegen 160 € diskutierst du über illegales Handeln?

Nicht wirklich ..hoffentlich ... für dich


----------



## Janbr (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*

Hallo Helmut,

ich seh da zwei Moeglichkeiten fuer dich:
1.) Fang die Fische zur Kontrolle nicht mit der Angel, sondern z.B. mit einem Netz. Dann hast du nach Art. 57(1)1 kein Problem in deinem Weiher
2.) Es gibt bestimmt genug Angler mit Schein hier im Netz, die in deiner Naehe wohnen und dir die 2 - 3 mal im Jahr einen Fisch zur Kontrolle fangen.

3.) Mach weiter wie bisher, wenn es sich um 1 bis 3 mal im Jahr handelt... wo kein Klaeger, da kein Richter. Dich muesste an deinem Weiher ein Polizist kontrollieren um das Vergehen ahnden zu koennen....

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Barsch-Guru (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*



Waxdick schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ja es geht um Bayern. Der Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit kostet für mich (45 Jahre) 160 Euro. Ich angle aber nur ca. 2-3mal im Jahr und das auch nur in meinen eigenen Teichen. Wollte nur abwägen rentiert sich der Schein, oder gehe ich das Risiko eines Bußgeldes ein.
> 
> Gruß Helmut


 

|muahah:

Hut ab, wollen Sie uns jetzt veräppeln oder wie? Sie sind 45 Jahre alt, leisten Sich Teich*e* (also mehrere) und erzählen uns hier das Ihnen eine Angelerlaubnis (wohlgemerkt lebenslang) für 160 € zuviel ist?! Krass! 

Da kriegen Sie von mir noch ein extra |muahah:


----------



## Janbr (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*

@ Barsch Guru

Mach mal halb lang, immer locker durch die Hose atmen.

Weisst du voher er die Teiche hat? Vielleicht geerbt? Hast du ne Ahnung was das bewirschaften von Teichen kostet?

Also *erst *nachdenken, *dann *losschreien.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*

Servus Jan |wavey:,

trotzdem ist die Frage nach der Abwägung, EINMALIG 160 € für einen LEBENSLANGEN Schein zu zahlen oder aber illegales zu betreiben etwas sonderbar ...


----------



## Janbr (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*

Toni,

da gib ich dir teilweise recht, aber trotzdem geht es Barsch Guru einfach nix an.
Es wird hier immer mehr zum Volksport nicht mehr auf die gestellten Fragen zu antworten sondern aus Allem eine Grundsatzdiskussion zu machen und jedem seine eigenen Meinung aufdruecken zu wollen.

Es sei doch dahingestellt ob die 160 Euro auf Lebenszeit im Vergleich zum illegalen Tun viel oder wenig sind. Es ist doch ganz alleine Waxdicks Entscheidung diese Abwaegung fuer sich zu treffen. Wenn er dabei Hilfe braucht, wird er sich schon vertrauensvoll ans Angelboard wenden.

Es kommt doch auch auf die Situation an (die wir ja noch nicht mal kennen). Es kann doch sein, dass er diese Weiher besitzt, d.h. er zahlt keine Pacht (nur so viel zum Thema leisten koennen) und die Weiher liegen irgendwo im Wald mitten in der Walachei. Da wuerde ich mir auch die Frage stellen ob 160 Euro fuer 2 mal im Jahr einen Fisch zur Kontrolle rausholen angemessen sind.....

Gruss
Jan


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*

Jan,

er stellte doch hier die Frage, was er nun tun soll; dann muss er auch eine direkte Antwort vertragen und er wird es auch als gestandener Bayer 

Also Fazit aus meiner ganz persönlichen Sicht:

160 € und alle Probleme und Diskussionen sind für immer weg gewischt

und !! :

vll. bekommt er ja dann auch mal Lust, wo anders mal zu angeln #:


----------



## Waxdick (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Angelschein*

Hallo

1. Dank an alle die mir mit nützlichen Hinweisen wirklich weitergeholfen haben.
2. Natürlich darf jeder schreiben was man von der ganzen Sache hält.
3. Ich werds halten wie bisher. Investier das Geld lieber in Besatz.

Gruß Helmut


----------

